# Dwarf Babies!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

ok so I share so many pics sorry lol I just love these little cuties so much!! And can't keep so much cuteness to myself.

These are all dwarfs and will be turning 5 weeks on Sunday 9/11

3 girls, 1 boy
Clockwise from top left - Tinkerbell, Pixiebell, Gizmo, Jane










Tinkerbell has already stolen my heart. I am smitten! She 100% has chosen me. She wants to be with me 24/7. She is just an angel!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are some really cute little ones! Best wishes for them and congrats to their mom.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Look at those ears! They look disproportionately huge, it makes them only more adorable. Is it me or the angle of the pic, but those ears seem as big as normal sized dumbo rat ears?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> Those are some really cute little ones! Best wishes for them and congrats to their mom.


Thanks! It is very exciting for me. I am insane over dwarfs. I know most people just love the bigger rats but these tiny things just kill me. They are so tiny and cute. 
It was so painful to have to wait and find out which of the 13 were dwarfs. I am so impatient lol % wise it is supposed to be 50% odds but nature doesn't care lol 



Gribouilli said:


> Look at those ears! They look disproportionately huge, it makes them only more adorable. Is it me or the angle of the pic, but those ears seem as big as normal sized dumbo rat ears?


It is a bit of silly babyness. I swear ears just sprout up to full size and they have to grow into them! Same thing with puppies too right? lol

But yeah it does kindof seem like they have normal sized ears, even my older dwarfs look like they have oversized ears.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

I love their ears so much! congrats!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was a kid, someone brought a "pet" or rather "domesticated" beaver to my grade school for a presentation... And somehow I've wanted a rat about that size since I've been keeping rats... But a beaver is out of the question because my wife and daughter's long hair do enough to dam up the plumbing without the help of a beaver... 

Although there's no denying that a 50 lb rat would be more fun than anyone deserves... nothing beats the cuteness factor of dwarfs.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I love small. I would love my next mischeif to be dwarf rats, but I'm in no hurry. These are so cute.


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

So cute! I have no experiance with dwarves, how big do they get? Ive usually ended up with rescues and giants (one rescue female was over a lbs)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

untidyvenus said:


> So cute! I have no experiance with dwarves, how big do they get? Ive usually ended up with rescues and giants (one rescue female was over a lbs)


dwarfs are quite small. In general they weigh around 100g fully grown. 

I have more dwarf pics here:
This is my 8 month old dwarf with his 6 week old standard size sons!









and this was my dwarf Castiel on the left at 4 months old with a 6 week old baby


----------

